# Had 1st appt - confused about funding kent / medway



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi all,

Can anyone shed any light on this or advise a person to contact.

My partner and I are a same sex, female couple living in Medway. We contacted our GP for clarity around NHS funding for IUI. Our GP could not advise and referred us to Homerton Hospital London to self fund our treatment 6 months ago.

In the meantime I contacted Pals for some clarity and was told no IUI is funded for same sex couples in Medway 'because it involves donor gametes'.

We have had initial investigations suggesting no fertility issues and had an initial appointment at Homerton today.  Spanner in the works in the first 2 minutes when the consultant we saw told us he was shocked that we were told we would not be funded locally.  They advised us that couples in our position are usually funded 3 IUIs each and if this fails would be funded for IVF. They advised that we seek clarity around this and thought Medway would be the same.

I wondered if anyone in Medway has been funded?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *Kandz*, I don't know myself but if you have a look at 
infertilitynetworkuk.com they have a list of all the ccgs on there. Also a list of criteria to be met and entitlements. The number for the ccg is also on there. I rang mine and just got them to confirm. 
Best of luck to you both. Xx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Kandz*, I've just had a look at Medway ccg and it's says unknown for the funding of same sex couples. There is a phone number though so I'd just give them a ring. X


----------



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks you, I'll give that a try. They don't make things easy to understand do they? Thanks again


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

No they don't. Think they hope most will get fed up and just fund it themselves. Great news for you's though if you can get funding. X


----------



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

In case it's useful to anyone else doing a search.  Kent and Medway have informed me that right now they are not funding ANY treatment involving donor sperm or eggs for anyone.  I double checked that it's the treatment they won't fund and not just the donor cells and yes it's the treatment.  This must have a huge impact, not just same sex couples...very sad.  

X


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Kandz*, that is sad, for many I imagine. I hope your able to carry on with some treatment? Maybe fund yourselves? Fingers crossed for you's. X


----------



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yep, we had planned to fund ourselves anyway, was only the consultant put a doubt in our minds about the previous info I'd gotten from local Commissioning. 

Best wishes xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

You can appeal to the ccg even if they refuse you.


----------



## Kandz12 (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks JJ. We are looking into an appeal. I think Medway is all set to change in April as their policy as it is shows inequality and doesn't fit with NICE guidelines. So may be good timing for an appeal. We are going to proceed as if self funded whilst appealing because until it gets to the point of treatment we don't need to pay for tests etc.

X


----------



## lena2014 (Mar 9, 2014)

me and my girlfriend had to see our doctor and she done tests on me and sent us to the fertility clinic and if we have a problem we get ivf on the nhs but if not they give us info on sperm donors and how to go about it and what is offered i would see another doctor


----------

